# Butter Buds



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

What are they and where do you get them? Ive only tried "Molly Mcbutter", and though it was nasty.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

They are about the same Jill.  We have the Molly McButter right now, Craig said he likes them better than the Butter Buds.  If you can't find them up where you are, I can pick one up and send it to you to try if you like.  The should be in the same isle as the spice section of the food store.  Usually close to the No salt stuff and things like that.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks Jodie-you are sweet!  Are butter buds powdery??


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

yes, almost the same as the Molly McButter, but they seem to dissolve a little more than the Molly McButter.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

I had them once, they were ok. something that youd have to adjust your tastebuds too. 
just look in the spices section at your grocery store. I see them there all the time


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't even know what those are. How much do they cost in Canada?

Peace.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

I like butter buds on eggs and on broccoli. 

I wanna get the low sodium molly mcbutter tho. Butter buds is too salty!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

I was going to say something along those lines Viv. 
very high in sodium I recall. thats why I dont use them. 

Premo-butter buds is just a bunch of flavourings and artificial crap that taste like butter. 
cheap 3-4$ cdn


----------

